# To clear the air about protein...



## Supergirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Ladies!

I've noticed on some of the threads, there seems to be some confusion and misconceptions about protein in hair products.  I've noticed that some think that the use of (overuse) of)  _any_  protein is bad for the hair.  

But the only protein that we really want to avoid over doing it with is Keratin.  Also, sometimes "Hydrolyzed Animal Protein" appears in the ingredient list &amp; this is one that we also do not want to overuse.  Keratin is the protein naturally found in hair so when we use a hair product with Keratin, it adds structure &amp; strength to our hair.  It does this by hardening (strengthening) the hair to a degree.  This is why we moisturize after strong protein treatments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It is said that overuse of a protein conditioner can cause the hair to become dry and brittle.  If it is Keratin, this is true--BUT...

There are even protein conditioners with Keratin in them that are safe for weekly use-IF YOU FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS (K-Pak &amp; Keraphix are 2 that come to mind)  Humectress has Keratin and is safe for use DAILY.  The old formula of Mizani Moisturefuse had keratin protein in it &amp; I used it faithfully(weekly) in college &amp; my hair thrived thrived thrived!!!!!!!!  ( and I was still using quite a bit of heat during this time) 

The other proteins we encounter in hair products besides keratin are not naturally found in the hair but are beneficial to the hair.  I won't go into detail (we have a thread about all of it) but these proteins are moisturizing, shining, smoothing, elastic, etc. proteins.  Proteins from "starchy" sources also offer mild structuring (examples:  wheat &amp; rice protein)    

The strong protein conditioners (that I can think of) that would be detrimental with overuse would be INTENSE treatments such as  DRC 28, Aphogee, &amp; Emergencee.

"Over the counter" products for everyday use that contain protein are not dangerous to your hair.  If they were--they would not be sold over the counter OR the directions would explicitly tell you to only use the products every so many days.  (examples:  Profectiv break-free&amp; healthy ends, ORS Carrot Cream) 

So in conclusion, don't fret about protein.  Don't be paranoid that every little protein  is bad.  Don't be like "ooo, protein!" and shake like they did on Lion King to "ooo Mufasa--say it again!  Mufasa!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In fact--if you are relaxed, you betta get some protein up in that mane of yours.  If you want your ends to stay thick and healthy for longer periods of time--protein is key to your hair's diet.  If you use any drip-drop of heat EVA(ever) in your hair, get some protein.  

KNOWLEDGE IS POWER!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## aprilbiz (Jan 23, 2004)

Thank you so much for the information!  I'll take it to heed when using these conditioners...


----------



## lunalight7 (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanx SG...I will remember this...so I can use Breakfree on my edges consistently....Yea!


----------



## Allandra (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's the thread to the info on protein that Supergirl posted a while back:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/s...;o=&amp;fpart=1


----------



## Allandra (Jan 23, 2004)

I also bumped the thread.


----------



## NAY007 (Jan 23, 2004)

Thank you so much for posting that.


----------



## Nanyanika (Jan 23, 2004)

Well said Supergirl, thanks for the info. I've always use a good supply of moisturising protein on my hair regularly, so i'm glad to be on the right line.


----------



## Spagirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for being willing to step up to the plate on this matter. 

Good looking out for the Sistahs.


----------



## loverofnaps71 (Jan 23, 2004)

Supergirl, who's that in your avatar. She is SOOOOOOOO pretty!!!


----------



## nebula24 (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Allandra for the link and the bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lover, that's me in the avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--Just kidding!!!!!!!!! --She's just a pretty lady I got off the ivillage website.


----------



## Shinka (Jan 23, 2004)

How about naturals?  I knwo we don't break down the protein structure by relaxing, so shoudl I just foucs on the moisturizing proteins instead of the reconstructing ones?


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Sugergirl... this post is now one of my favorites


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Shinka,

I am certain that you will need less reconstructing that us relaxed girls--UNLESS you are pressing, flat ironing, or blow drying your hair on a regular to semi-regular basis.  

I say moisturizing protein conditioners are ALWAYS good--no matter the hair.  

And even as a natural, protein will help extend the life of your ends.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, now I'm confused.

Guess I'll have to do some more research.  Cause there's a site and I think I saw it listed on this forum.  But anyway it talks about only certain kinds of Protiens actually "Bind" to the hair that excess others cause dryness, buildup and even breakage.

We do know that protein strenghtens but we also know that when used in moisturizing products, daily maintenance products and shampoos can be damagaing.

I know that was the cause of my breakage a yr ago I was using Aubrey, Green Tea Shampoo, a protein conditioner, and a followup mositurzing cond. that unknowing had protien in it.

Disaster.

I did'nt know about the different types and what to watch for back then.

This is a good board for learning.  Thanks for the info Super...  

I think we should add though that everyone's hair reacts differently to different things.  I think for some, protien overload of any kind could be disastrous.

I forgot to add that Green Tea Shampoo had "ALMOND PROTEIN".


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Mindy,

You are most definitely right that build up(even a negative protein build up) is bad for the hair.  Do note however, that most of the quality products that we use leave a "positive" build up.  Quality products though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I agree that we should clarify periodically.


----------



## Armyqt (Jan 23, 2004)

Great post Supergirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for posting this, I never really thought about the different kinds of proteins.  I just used what I thought was appropriate for my hair according to its needs at the time and the purpose of the product. Now Im going to pay attention to proteins types to make sure nothing will go wrong in the future.


----------



## Lee (Jan 23, 2004)

Great post!  I use protein conditioner once a week and I use a moisturzing conditioner once a week also.  My hair has been thriving ever since I started this routine.


----------



## Lee (Jan 23, 2004)

Great post!  I use protein conditioner once a week and I use a moisturzing conditioner once a week also.  My hair has been thriving ever since I started this routine.


----------



## Honi (Jan 23, 2004)

As usual Supergirl to the rescue. I imagine you in a cape flying around the board like Mighty Mouse...."here I come to save your hair....".  LOL

I saved that other thread in my favorites.  It's a good reference to re-read sometimes


----------



## AngelaP (Jan 23, 2004)

Good Info...I actually read one of the old posts last year to find out about the different types of proteins.  We seem to have some of the same misconceptions about proteins as we do about the alcohols in different products.


----------



## localhost (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info, supergirl.  The uses, benefits, and potential dangers of protein has always been a little foggy to me, so your explanation broke it down for me.  Can you also say a few words on reconstructors?  When should we use one, how often, etc?  That would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 23, 2004)

That's true about the alcohols AngelaP


----------



## nbcgurl22 (Jan 23, 2004)

I do a protein treatment once a week as well as a moisturizing one.  I try to find conditioners that have a moderate amount of protein.  I don't think we naturals need large doses of protein but it does help to strengthen our hair.  I find that Miss key 10en1 is a good one.


----------



## melodee (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree with you Supergirl, but I think Cathy Howse disagrees.  She doen't use any moisturizing product with protein is bad.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Jan 23, 2004)

I love you Supergirl!  You always put things in perspective when it come to hair.  Thank you!


----------



## CocoaCure (Jan 23, 2004)

Great post Supergirl!! I'm one of those who learned the hard way about "OPing". I over proteined with Aphogee shortly after having a relaxer, then when I had a little shedding (which looking back was really no big deal) I over proteined again. My hair is just now back healthy from cutting an inch and keeping my moisture levels up! 

Oh, someone said Cathy Howse is against protein in daily products. She says it's not good in the moisturizing stages. She says it's great for whenever you're wanting to condition, but when you moisturize, because of it's strengthening/hardening effects, you don't want it in the moisturizing stage. But she's not at all anti-protein!! Great thread!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

Can someone list a good moisturizing conditioner that does NOT contain protein? Thanks.


----------



## angellazette (Jan 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*SweetPea said:* 
Thanks for the info, supergirl.  The uses, benefits, and potential dangers of protein has always been a little foggy to me, so your explanation broke it down for me.  Can you also say a few words on reconstructors?  When should we use one, how often, etc?  That would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ QUOTE ]

That's what I want to know about...if certain protein conditioners can be used weekly followed by a moisturizing conditioner, can the same be said for reconstructors?  The only one I know about is aphogee 2 min reconstructor though...


----------



## Karonica (Jan 23, 2004)

I avoid protein conditioners after what happened to my hair after using the Motions one.


----------



## SoniT (Jan 23, 2004)

Karonica - What happened with you used the Motions conditioner? Was it the Motions Oil Moisturizer Protein conditioner? I used that one a few times and wasn't that impressed. Is Motions CPR treatment considered a protein conditioner?


----------



## keylargo (Jan 23, 2004)

I've found that certain proteins used in styling products causes my hair to feel dry and break. The only protein I like to use in my hair after it's dry is wheat protein.

As far as conditioners, I use some type of protein conditioner every week. It's help me extend my relaxer touchups. I'm going on 9 weeks now which is a first for me.  I alternate between Emergencee(which has never made my hair feel hard) and Aubrey's GPB


----------



## Karonica (Jan 23, 2004)

It was the Moisturizer Protein conditioner, the thick stuff in the jar.  My hair was harder than a BRICK!  My gawd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, I have eased up on using Fantasia gel because I know it has some sort of protein in it, and when I put it on my hair, it makes it hard, which I don't mind.  However, when I shampoo and condition it, I notice it just doesn't feel as soft.

Now, Supergirl said to avoid Keratin, and I used to be a profectiv JUNKIE and you know their cremes have that in there.  And they never bothered my hair at all.  Just goes to show you how different our hair is.


----------



## shinyblackhair (Jan 23, 2004)

Girl, you are so knowledgeable. That's why your hair is tha bomb!  Okay, I just bought Profective Healthy ends today (wanted to see the diff between that and MegaGrowth) when you said:

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:* 
If they were--they would not be sold over the counter OR the directions would explicitly tell you to only use the products every so many days.  (examples:  Profectiv break-free&amp; healthy ends, ORS Carrot Cream) 

[/ QUOTE ]

are you saying that you can use it daily or you can't??? I didn't even realize that this had protein, but I guess it makes sense that it would. I just want to be sure that the Healthy Ends is a "safe" protein....thanks in advance.


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes,

There should be no problems with "daily-use" products like this unless the packaging says to only use X number of times per week.


----------



## SingingStar12 (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Toni (Jan 23, 2004)

This is a great post.  I'm going back to read the one from last year on protein.


----------



## lunalight7 (Jan 23, 2004)

The Profective Break Free has keratin and wheat protein far down on the list.


----------



## HairObsessed (Jan 23, 2004)

Preach Supergirl!


----------



## BrEE (Jan 23, 2004)

nexxus headress has wheat flour lipids and keratin amino acids as the 4th and 5th ingredients.is this good as a leave in to use every day?? caue i surely use it everyyyy day.


----------



## ms_kenesha (Jan 23, 2004)

I tend to avoid styling products with protein in them because they make my hair super hard and just leads to breakage...this may be due to the fact that my hair is over-porous so my strands soak up this protein and end up being brittle...this means no Perm Repair, no Pre-Con gel (gave that up in middle school), and none of the like.  If something is going in my hair and not going to be washed out it will not have protein in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My hair just can't take it.

However I could use Emergencee bi-weekly and Elucence's EMRT every week if I want with no adverse effects.  And I save Aphogee Damaged Hair Treatment for major events like relaxing or outta control breakage.


----------



## Ayeshia (Jan 23, 2004)

this is good stuff to know...thanx supergirl!!!!


----------



## LABETT (Jan 24, 2004)

THANKS For The INFO SUPERGIRL.


----------



## Isis (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Supergirl - great thread!


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 24, 2004)

Bree,

I'm not too familiar with Headdress--but the wheat flour lipids sounds like a great ingredient.  As far as the Keratin goes, I have used leave-ins with Keratin in them, hated some and loved others.   Sorry I'm not very helpful with this one--I guess we'll have to listen to your hair on this one.

Ms.  K,

You took it back with the pre-con gel, didn'tcha?


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 1, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## karezone (Feb 7, 2004)

ADDING TO FAVORITES


----------



## Erica78 (Feb 8, 2004)

*~Bumping*~


----------



## sengschick (Apr 19, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (Apr 19, 2004)

thanx for the info


----------



## UmSumayyah (May 27, 2004)

bumping for UmmM.  You had a question about protein.


----------



## northernbelle (May 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:*
Hey Ladies!

I've noticed on some of the threads, there seems to be some confusion and misconceptions about protein in hair products.  I've noticed that some think that the use of (overuse) of)  _any_  protein is bad for the hair.  

But the only protein that we really want to avoid over doing it with is Keratin.  Also, sometimes "Hydrolyzed Animal Protein" appears in the ingredient list &amp; this is one that we also do not want to overuse.  Keratin is the protein naturally found in hair so when we use a hair product with Keratin, it adds structure &amp; strength to our hair.  It does this by hardening (strengthening) the hair to a degree.  This is why we moisturize after strong protein treatments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is said that overuse of a protein conditioner can cause the hair to become dry and brittle.  If it is Keratin, this is true--BUT...

There are even protein conditioners with Keratin in them that are safe for weekly use-IF YOU FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS (K-Pak &amp; Keraphix are 2 that come to mind)  Humectress has Keratin and is safe for use DAILY.  The old formula of Mizani Moisturefuse had keratin protein in it &amp; I used it faithfully(weekly) in college &amp; my hair thrived thrived thrived!!!!!!!!  ( and I was still using quite a bit of heat during this time) 

The other proteins we encounter in hair products besides keratin are not naturally found in the hair but are beneficial to the hair.  I won't go into detail (we have a thread about all of it) but these proteins are moisturizing, shining, smoothing, elastic, etc. proteins.  Proteins from "starchy" sources also offer mild structuring (examples:  wheat &amp; rice protein)    

The strong protein conditioners (that I can think of) that would be detrimental with overuse would be INTENSE treatments such as  DRC 28, Aphogee, &amp; Emergencee.

"Over the counter" products for everyday use that contain protein are not dangerous to your hair.  If they were--they would not be sold over the counter OR the directions would explicitly tell you to only use the products every so many days.  (examples:  Profectiv break-free&amp; healthy ends, ORS Carrot Cream) 

So in conclusion, don't fret about protein.  Don't be paranoid that every little protein  is bad.  Don't be like "ooo, protein!" and shake like they did on Lion King to "ooo Mufasa--say it again!  Mufasa!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In fact--if you are relaxed, you betta get some protein up in that mane of yours.  If you want your ends to stay thick and healthy for longer periods of time--protein is key to your hair's diet.  If you use any drip-drop of heat EVA(ever) in your hair, get some protein.  

KNOWLEDGE IS POWER! 

[/ QUOTE ]

So, therefore, Supergirl, I am able to use the Joico K-Pak on a weekly basis, if needed?  Am I understanding you correctly?  

I only use protein treatments about every four weeks.  Now that I have been receiving the steamer treatments, my hair is not in such desperate need of my at-home treatments, because the stylist applies a reconstructor when I receive the steamer treament.

northernbelle


----------



## UmSumayyah (May 27, 2004)

I went to the joico website and it said the k-pak was to be used 2-3 times a week. (I'm assuming they mean for people who wash daily) HTH.


----------



## Supergirl (May 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*northernbelle said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:*
Hey Ladies!

I've noticed on some of the threads, there seems to be some confusion and misconceptions about protein in hair products.  I've noticed that some think that the use of (overuse) of)  _any_  protein is bad for the hair.  

But the only protein that we really want to avoid over doing it with is Keratin.  Also, sometimes "Hydrolyzed Animal Protein" appears in the ingredient list &amp; this is one that we also do not want to overuse.  Keratin is the protein naturally found in hair so when we use a hair product with Keratin, it adds structure &amp; strength to our hair.  It does this by hardening (strengthening) the hair to a degree.  This is why we moisturize after strong protein treatments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is said that overuse of a protein conditioner can cause the hair to become dry and brittle.  If it is Keratin, this is true--BUT...

There are even protein conditioners with Keratin in them that are safe for weekly use-IF YOU FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS (K-Pak &amp; Keraphix are 2 that come to mind)  Humectress has Keratin and is safe for use DAILY.  The old formula of Mizani Moisturefuse had keratin protein in it &amp; I used it faithfully(weekly) in college &amp; my hair thrived thrived thrived!!!!!!!!  ( and I was still using quite a bit of heat during this time) 

The other proteins we encounter in hair products besides keratin are not naturally found in the hair but are beneficial to the hair.  I won't go into detail (we have a thread about all of it) but these proteins are moisturizing, shining, smoothing, elastic, etc. proteins.  Proteins from "starchy" sources also offer mild structuring (examples:  wheat &amp; rice protein)    

The strong protein conditioners (that I can think of) that would be detrimental with overuse would be INTENSE treatments such as  DRC 28, Aphogee, &amp; Emergencee.

"Over the counter" products for everyday use that contain protein are not dangerous to your hair.  If they were--they would not be sold over the counter OR the directions would explicitly tell you to only use the products every so many days.  (examples:  Profectiv break-free&amp; healthy ends, ORS Carrot Cream) 

So in conclusion, don't fret about protein.  Don't be paranoid that every little protein  is bad.  Don't be like "ooo, protein!" and shake like they did on Lion King to "ooo Mufasa--say it again!  Mufasa!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In fact--if you are relaxed, you betta get some protein up in that mane of yours.  If you want your ends to stay thick and healthy for longer periods of time--protein is key to your hair's diet.  If you use any drip-drop of heat EVA(ever) in your hair, get some protein.  

KNOWLEDGE IS POWER! 

[/ QUOTE ]

So, therefore, Supergirl, I am able to use the Joico K-Pak on a weekly basis, if needed?  Am I understanding you correctly?  

I only use protein treatments about every four weeks.  Now that I have been receiving the steamer treatments, my hair is not in such desperate need of my at-home treatments, because the stylist applies a reconstructor when I receive the steamer treament.

northernbelle 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes ma'am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  K-Pak can be used weekly.


----------



## candibaby (May 27, 2004)

would ION Effective Care Intensive Therapy Treatment be okay to use every week?

http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/product.asp?pf%5Fid=302205&amp;dept%5Fid=1215


----------



## Supergirl (May 27, 2004)

Definitely Candi


----------



## candibaby (May 27, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## Spagirl (May 27, 2004)

Supergirl: I have been sharing with others that when I use a clarifying shampoo that I follow up mostly with KeraCare care Hydrating Detangling Shampoo (tip I picked up on LHCF). In reading the ingredients of this shampoo I notice that it contains Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein. I also notice on another shampoo that works well after clarifying has another form of Hydrolyzed protein. Could it be that the  protein in the shampoo is the reason  my hair bounces back immediately from the stripping effect of the clarifying shampoo? What's your opinion?


----------



## Supergirl (May 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Spagirl said:*
Supergirl: I have been sharing with others that when I use a clarifying shampoo that I follow up mostly with KeraCare care Hydrating Detangling Shampoo (tip I picked up on LHCF). In reading the ingredients of this shampoo I notice that it contains Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein. I also notice on another shampoo that works well after clarifying has another form of Hydrolyzed protein. Could it be that the  protein in the shampoo is the reason  my hair bounces back immediately from the stripping effect of the clarifying shampoo? What's your opinion? 

[/ QUOTE ]

probably not.  It's moreso because of the moisturizing properties in the shampoo.  That's why you should always follow your clarifying shampoo with a moisturizing shampoo even though you will be conditioning the hair.


----------



## Honeyhips (May 28, 2004)

Thank you SOOO MUCH for this info on proteins. 

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Spagirl said:*
Supergirl: I have been sharing with others that when I use a clarifying shampoo that I follow up mostly with KeraCare care Hydrating Detangling Shampoo (tip I picked up on LHCF). In reading the ingredients of this shampoo I notice that it contains Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein. I also notice on another shampoo that works well after clarifying has another form of Hydrolyzed protein. Could it be that the  protein in the shampoo is the reason  my hair bounces back immediately from the stripping effect of the clarifying shampoo? What's your opinion? 

[/ QUOTE ]

probably not.  It's moreso because of the moisturizing properties in the shampoo.  That's why you should always follow your clarifying shampoo with a moisturizing shampoo even though you will be conditioning the hair. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I didn't know this either.  Wow, how do you know so much?  HOw can I begin to learn?


----------



## Honeyhips (May 28, 2004)

favorites


----------



## happylocks (May 28, 2004)

Can eggs be used on the hair for protein, or mayo, what kind I used beside going out and buying products? ty


----------



## Spagirl (May 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Spagirl said:*
Supergirl: I have been sharing with others that when I use a clarifying shampoo that I follow up mostly with KeraCare care Hydrating Detangling Shampoo (tip I picked up on LHCF). In reading the ingredients of this shampoo I notice that it contains Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein. I also notice on another shampoo that works well after clarifying has another form of Hydrolyzed protein. Could it be that the  protein in the shampoo is the reason  my hair bounces back immediately from the stripping effect of the clarifying shampoo? What's your opinion? 

[/ QUOTE ]

probably not.  It's moreso because of the moisturizing properties in the shampoo.  That's why you should always follow your clarifying shampoo with a moisturizing shampoo even though you will be conditioning the hair. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm a little confussed (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 okay, totally confussed)...Are you saying hydrolized wheat protein and  some of the other hydrolized plant proteins are not moisturizing to the hair? Or, are you they are moisturizing  but when it comes to the shampoo it is more of the other moisturizing properties, in addition to the hydolized plant protein, that is making the difference? Or, something else altogether? TIA!


----------



## sengschick (May 28, 2004)

I'm always confused about protein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where doesn't Elasta's Breakage Control Serum fit in terms of strong-medium-mild protein?


----------



## Supergirl (May 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Spagirl said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Spagirl said:*
Supergirl: I have been sharing with others that when I use a clarifying shampoo that I follow up mostly with KeraCare care Hydrating Detangling Shampoo (tip I picked up on LHCF). In reading the ingredients of this shampoo I notice that it contains Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein. I also notice on another shampoo that works well after clarifying has another form of Hydrolyzed protein. Could it be that the  protein in the shampoo is the reason  my hair bounces back immediately from the stripping effect of the clarifying shampoo? What's your opinion? 

[/ QUOTE ]

probably not.  It's moreso because of the moisturizing properties in the shampoo.  That's why you should always follow your clarifying shampoo with a moisturizing shampoo even though you will be conditioning the hair. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm a little confussed (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 okay, totally confussed)...Are you saying hydrolized wheat protein and  some of the other hydrolized plant proteins are not moisturizing to the hair? Or, are you they are moisturizing  but when it comes to the shampoo it is more of the other moisturizing properties, in addition to the hydolized plant protein, that is making the difference? Or, something else altogether? TIA! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm saying that no matter what moisturizing shampoo(as long as it's quality)   you use after you clarify, it will be good for your hair.   It could contain wheat protein, keratin protein, milk protein, silk protein, or no protein--but if it's moisturizing it should get the job done after a clarifying shampoo.  Hope that makes sense...


----------



## Spagirl (May 28, 2004)

Thanks! Yes, moisturizing makes sense since most clarifiers strip. I was trying to get to the specifics on ingredients (kitchen technican in the making). I since have found this thread  Hydrolyzed silk protien and wheat protien  were you and others answered the question I originally had in mind. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## LEOLADYSW (May 30, 2004)

Does the new formula of Mizani moisturefuse have protein?


----------



## Supergirl (May 30, 2004)

Yes, but it now has wheat protein.


----------



## SVT (May 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:*
So in conclusion, don't fret about protein.  Don't be paranoid that every little protein  is bad.  Don't be like "ooo, protein!" and shake like they did on Lion King to "ooo Mufasa--say it again!  Mufasa!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Mufasa, Mufasa, Mufasaaa!


----------



## LEOLADYSW (May 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:*
Yes, but it now has wheat protein. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks supergirl, so does this mean moisturefuse is safe to use on a weekly more more basis?


----------



## aprilbiz (May 31, 2004)

Okay Supergirl,  I just re-read and caught this!

[ QUOTE ]
Don't be like "ooo, protein!" and shake like they did on Lion King to "ooo Mufasa--say it again! Mufasa!"  


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## chanou (Jul 12, 2004)

bumping for lorraineG


----------



## kombov_dymond (Nov 28, 2004)

bump


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 26, 2004)

Karonica said:
			
		

> It was the Moisturizer Protein conditioner, the thick stuff in the jar. My hair was harder than a BRICK! My gawd.


Did you use a moisturizing conditioner or moisturizer afterwards?


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 27, 2004)

subscribing - GREAT THREAD


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks for the great info! i was one of those people scared of protein overkill =)


----------



## webby (Dec 27, 2004)

Thank you for this information.


----------



## SexyC (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks Supergirl!!
It's funny that I am just reading this thread because I think my hair is addicted to protein.My hair is soooo thin and brittle and without doing regular protein treatments my hair would not have survived this long.It is finnally past my shoulders and heading past my armpit once I get my touch up.My hair never past my shoulders so now I know I was doing something right!! Thanks again .


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Mar 25, 2005)

bumpity bump!!!


----------



## Stormy (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks Supergirl! This reminds me to do my Keraphix treatment tonight.


----------



## Akacentric10 (Apr 3, 2005)

Quick question....I saw someone mentioned egg protein as a bad thing for hair. I have a natural and put real raw egg in my hair once or twice a month as an all natural protein treatment (in addition to the other vitamins, cholesterol and nutrients in eggs). Is there something bad about egg protein? Just curious!


----------



## Cinnabuns (Apr 4, 2005)

*Thanks for claring up the air about this.  I was so confused about the different protein treatments.*


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification!

Question, for those fine/thin hair what type of protein treatments do use and how often?


----------



## moneychaser (Nov 16, 2005)

bumpin for newbies


----------



## PinkPeony (Apr 26, 2007)

That's a great thread but I'am still confused .
I just had a little protein overload and so naturally I wanna moisturize my hair to achieve a healthy balance between moisture and protein.
So is it still ok to use a conditioner that *contains* protein even tough it is *NOT* a protein conditioner? Since my hair is on the verge of breaking due to protein overload shouldn't I avoid ANY type of protein???
I'am speaking about Suave Berrysmoothie and it has milk protein in it.

Sorry about my questions but I couldn't find anything in my searches.


----------



## alundra (Apr 26, 2007)

BUMPED - I want to know too!!


----------



## destiny616 (Apr 26, 2007)

ella said:
			
		

> That's a great thread but I'am still confused .
> I just had a little protein overload and so naturally I wanna moisturize my hair to achieve a healthy balance between moisture and protein.
> So is it still ok to use a conditioner that *contains* protein even tough it is *NOT* a protein conditioner? Since my hair is on the verge of breaking due to protein overload shouldn't I avoid ANY type of protein???
> I'am speaking about Suave Berrysmoothie and it has milk protein in it.
> ...


 
you can suffer from protein overload and still use a moisturizing contioner that contains protein. i don't think the suave would be a good condtioner to combat protein overload b/c i don't think suave would be moisturizing enough


----------



## CAPlush (Apr 26, 2007)

I have used ORS Replenishing pak (which has small amounts of protein) to follow up an aphogee protein treatment and that was the most moisturized my hair has ever been following a protein treatment.  I think the collagen proteins in the product helped my hair with elasticity, which your hair also need following lots of hardening proteins.  Check your stash and use a conditioner your hair finds to be moisturizing and ignore ingredients as long as the conditioner is not another protein treatment.  I recommend that you use a cholesterol conditioner or something like Motions Moisture Plus or NTM Daily Deep Conditioner.  Good luck!


----------



## guesswho (Apr 26, 2007)

this is a great thread bumping for the newbies


----------



## PinkPeony (Apr 26, 2007)

Thx for your reply's.I baggied my whole head last night with Suave Humectant and if that is not enough I will try ORS Replenishing Pak


----------



## amwcah (Apr 26, 2007)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I've noticed on some of the threads, there seems to be some confusion and misconceptions about protein in hair products. I've noticed that some think that the use of (overuse) of) _any_ protein is bad for the hair.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, these are products I use.  Thanks for the info.  So, Keratin is the culprit.  Gotcha!  Yes, KNOWLEDGE IS POWER!

Thanks Supergirl!


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 11, 2007)

Good thread!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 11, 2007)

I'mma go 'head and bump this one up, too. I, too, sometimes have misconceptions about protein...


----------



## Amarech (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the thread! I was wondering too because I use Joico and it has protein in it. I feel even better about my regimen.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## pazyamor (Nov 11, 2007)

I, too, have some problems understanding "protein overload"...I'm still kinda fuzzy on which proteins I can regularly use...but, the thread starter, Supergirl, started this thread years ago, so I'm not sure if she would think to check this thread and give me some feedback...hmmerplexed


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 13, 2008)

other good info!


----------



## kombov_dymond (May 15, 2008)

And I thought I was doin' something.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 26, 2008)

Just wanted to bump this thread...Thx Supergirl!!!!!


----------



## NAKISH66 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bumping for Locs........................Hope this helps!!


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 4, 2009)

bumping for PurAngl1


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 3, 2010)

Well look at that...I guess I am bumping again


----------



## Natural Hair Stylist (Oct 3, 2010)

I use protein all the time. Eggs and yogurt. My locs love a good protein wash.


----------



## feemy (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you supergirl!!!


----------



## belldandy (Aug 14, 2011)

maybe op's hair isn't very protein sensitive.  but I personally have to watch the protein, even in over the counter products.  it can throw my porosity off, giving me hard hair.


----------



## toufa (Sep 10, 2011)

Supergirl said:


> [ QUOTE ]
> *Spagirl said:*
> Supergirl: I have been sharing with others that when I use a clarifying shampoo that I follow up mostly with KeraCare care Hydrating Detangling Shampoo (tip I picked up on LHCF). In reading the ingredients of this shampoo I notice that it contains Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein. I also notice on another shampoo that works well after clarifying has another form of Hydrolyzed protein. Could it be that the  protein in the shampoo is the reason  my hair bounces back immediately from the stripping effect of the clarifying shampoo? What's your opinion?
> 
> ...




Hmmm.  I just bought some AO Green Tea Clarifying Shampoo and AO GPD Conditioner.  Can I just use those two together since the GPB is supposed to moisturize or do I absolutely have to also use a moisturizing shampoo as an inbetween step?


----------



## Wanderland (Sep 10, 2011)

I personally would not wash with a clarifying poo then follow up again with another poo. If anything maybe a moisturizing conditioner. 

When I use AOGPB I don't use another conditioner after but I try to make sure to use a leave in(I could probably just use GPB alone as it is not drying for me)


----------



## toufa (Sep 10, 2011)

Wanderland said:


> I personally would not wash with a clarifying poo then follow up again with another poo. If anything maybe a moisturizing conditioner.
> 
> When I use AOGPB I don't use another conditioner after but I try to make sure to use a leave in(I could probably just use GPB alone as it is not drying for me)



Thank you.  My thinking was that the GPB would be the moisturizing conditioner (plus a little protein) that I would use after each of my clarifying shampoos (1x a month).  How often do you use GPB?


----------



## Wanderland (Sep 10, 2011)

Probably every 2 weeks. I could use it more often but I like AOHSR more, and have other conditioners to use. It's my only/staple protein conditioner though and I've tried my fair share.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 10, 2011)

I get what you mean totally and thanks for this post.
Meanwhile for some of us products that you can use daily like bb mayo and honey or cantu shea butter leave in can create a heck of a lot of damage with daily or even weekly use. Both of those products trashed my hair.
Maybe it was the collagen or soy protein in cantu though
It could have been the mayo or castor oil in BB... That was back before I read labels...
Either way I really appreciate the info. Hopefully it will encourage people to try conditioners with proteins that won't bother them like HSR and others.


----------



## empressri (Sep 10, 2011)

Funnily enough I was going to come searching for a protein thread and lo and behold...

I think my hair is faring best when I use protein followed by moisture with every wash. Seriously! When it's too moisturized it gets lank and weird. For the past few washes I've done protein and then moisture and my hair sang the hallelujah chorus.

I'm lazy now so I'm multitasking, I have batia and aleeza bioprotein condish with some myhoneychild papaya hair paste on top underneath my heat therapy wrap. My hair took to it like a kid to candy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2011)

empressri said:


> Funnily enough I was going to come searching for a protein thread and lo and behold...
> 
> *I think my hair is faring best when I use protein followed by moisture with every wash.* Seriously! When it's too moisturized it gets lank and weird. For the past few washes I've done protein and then moisture and my hair sang the hallelujah chorus.
> 
> I'm lazy now so I'm multitasking, I have batia and aleeza bioprotein condish with some myhoneychild papaya hair paste on top underneath my heat therapy wrap. My hair took to it like a kid to candy.


 
This is exactly what I do too.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 10, 2011)

empressri said:


> I think my hair is faring best when I *use protein followed by moisture with every wash.* Seriously! When it's too moisturized it gets lank and weird. For the past few washes I've done protein and then moisture and my hair sang the hallelujah chorus.



Last summer I discovered that this works for me too.  Its benefited my hair so much!


----------



## empressri (Sep 10, 2011)

See? When I rinsed out the conditioner..you know how you see little hairs about? I barely saw any tonight. It's making a difference.


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 11, 2011)

i'm just WOW at the fact that this thread is almost 8 years old...


----------



## LushLox (Sep 11, 2011)

I've gone back to using protein every week, it's really beneficial to me. I don't keep it on long though, just 5-7 minutes; my breakage is minimal now. I do occasionally use a leave that is protein based (only on wash day normally) but I find this is useful if I'm heat styling.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 11, 2011)

Great thread.
I remember in my teens and 20's i had no clue about protein/moisture balance and my only deep conditioner was Motions CPR.  Every week i slapped it on followed by Keracare Leave-in and my hair was the longest and strongest ever then.
I've just started back using it at every wash.


----------

